# [SOLVED] No Sound after Installing Windows xp Service Pack 2



## success2011 (Jan 26, 2011)

From windows xp service pack 1, I reformat to windows xp sp 2. But there 
is no sound. So, I open the device manager. I found out there is a yellow
question mark on the Other Devices. I go to Multimedia Audio Controller
I right click it and under details I found out this no. under hardware id.;
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_217914A4&REV_02
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_217914A4
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&CC_040100
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&CC_0401

Video Controller - Hardware Id
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2562&SUBSYS_217914A4&REV_03
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2562&SUBSYS_217914A4
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2562&CC_030000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2562&CC_0300
This data is found in my school computer not my current home desktop which is sp 3. I hope this data could help in retrieving sound in my school computer. THANK YOU.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: No Sound after Installing Windows xp Service Pack 2*

It needs a "sound driver" installing.

You need to download the driver from the computer manufacturer's website if it's a well-known make like Packard Bell, HP, Acer etc.

If, however, it's a "no name" computer like one that was built at home or built to order, you need to get the driver from the motherboard manufacturer's website.

Please download & run Belarc Advisor on that computer and post it's system profile to us so we can help you further if you still need help. Don't include any software details from the profile, just the list of hardware which starts at the top.

Get Belarc Advisor from here: Belarc Advisor - Free Personal PC Audit


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: No Sound after Installing Windows xp Service Pack 2*

Hello,

You need to install the correct audio driver to get the audio to work.

If you could tell me the make and model of your PC I can help you with that.

Regards,
George


----------



## dbhatt88 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: No Sound after Installing Windows xp Service Pack 2*

What is the company of your computer/laptop model?


----------



## success2011 (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: No Sound after Installing Windows xp Service Pack 2*

Hello my friends in Techsupportforum.com, I have lost my CD Driver
for sound, for this computer; Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40Ghz Processor Type(No sound after reformat).
I run a Driver Detective in another similar Intel(R) computer in my office
and I found out these data for sound.
SoundMax Digital Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086DEV_24C5SUBSYS_21791
Please help me if this is the required driver for sound in my desktop.If
this is the driver where can I download it? 
I would appreciate very much any information you could share to me.

Thank you.
JESS


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: No Sound after Installing Windows xp Service Pack 2*

What is the Make and Model # or your computer? Go to the Manufacturers Support Web site type in your Model # and it will take you to the Driver Download page for your computer. Download the SoundMax driver from there.


----------



## success2011 (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: No Sound after Installing Windows xp Service Pack 2*

After running Belarc Advisor to my computer with no sound, here
are some of my computer system info.;
*Operating System* *System Model* Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 (build 2600)
Install Language: English (United States)
System Locale: English (United States) Hewlett-Packard HP d220 MT (DC529A) 
System Serial Number: MXD3420FYC
Enclosure Type: Desktop *Processor a* *Main Circuit Board b* 2.40 gigahertz Intel Celeron
8 kilobyte primary memory cache
128 kilobyte secondary memory cache
Not hyper-threaded Board: Lite-On Tech. 0888h A06
Serial Number: 21792373722643
Bus Clock: 100 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 1.14 04/14/2005

 Board: Lite-On Tech. 0888h A06
Serial Number: 21792373722643
Bus Clock: 100 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 1.14 04/14/200

 
Please tell me what to do basing from this information to recover the sound on my pc.
 
Thanks.
JESS


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: No Sound after Installing Windows xp Service Pack 2*

this should be your driver for sound
HP Compaq d220 Microtower Desktop PC -  Download drivers and software - HP Business Support Center


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: No Sound after Installing Windows xp Service Pack 2*

go here for it so you can select your language my last post was set for english(international)
HP Compaq d220 Microtower Desktop PC -  Download drivers and software - HP Business Support Center


----------



## success2011 (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: No Sound after Installing Windows xp Service Pack 2*

To: Oscer 1
Mentor Hardware Team

Thank you very much for your help, I was able to download the 
audio driver for my computer HP d220 MT (DC 529A).Now, I am 
enjoying once again the sound in my computer. I will just visit
TechSupportForum for any problems I may encounter in the
future.

More power to your Team and regards.

JESS


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: No Sound after Installing Windows xp Service Pack 2*

your welcome, glad you got it sorted.


----------

